# enlarged heart:(



## flowermoundmom (Aug 2, 2009)

My sister in law works for the humane society in Tucson, AZ and they found a golden 1- 1 1/2 yr. old baby girl out wandering the streets in the outskirts of town. My sister in law called right away knowing we were looking for a friend for our 4 yr. old sweet golden "holly". She brought the baby girl to our house and we've had her for 1 week. She is the sweetest girl and well trained too! After 10 days, the original owner finally fessed up and called the humane society to "claim" her. They did not want her back, but wanted to let whoever had her know that she has an enlarged heart and needed medication on a monthly basis. First of all, what kind of person deserts their dog with an enlarged heart in the middle of the desert in 110 degree heat? And secondly, why didn't they call the golden rescue or humane society and give her up humanely? Anyway, there is NO way we can give baby girl up. She is way too sweet and deserves so much love. My question is this: what can we expect with an enlarged heart diagnosis?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You'll want to see a canine cardiologist to get the most thorough physical assessment and to know what you can expect, as well as any treatment options. Congratulations on your new family member, and I won't say what should happen to the subhuman who abandoned her in the desert.....grrrrrr.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Check into Taurine supplementation if she's got DCM...dilated cardiomyopathy.

You have to find out first what the heart condition actually is. You need to make an appointment with a Vet Cardiologist right away (talk to your own Vet about where to go)...to get the correct diagnosis and the correct meds.

Medication on a "monthly" basis sounds like perhaps regular HW medication. Other meds for heart conditions are given daily.


Good luck with your baby girl. Those people need to be left in the desert themselves.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I am glad you are keeping her. 
Have you found a name for her yet? 
Good luck with her heart condition. Hope it all works well for you.

PS: Don't worry, the lack of response is probably because your post is in the wrong section. I will PM admin and ask them to transfer your post to the correct one.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no idea about her heart issue, but thank you for keeping her. Post pictures when you can.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

This post might be helpful while you wait for advice from professional members:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52979


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Dog said:


> PS: Don't worry, the lack of response is probably because your post is in the wrong section. I will PM admin and ask them to transfer your post to the correct one.


Thank you FranH!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thrilled you have her. I hope you get good news at the specialist's office and she lives a long happy life with you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Bless you for keeping her. You've gotten good advice here - see a cardiologist. Meggie's heart is enlarged because of her murmur and she is on 2 meds that she takes twice a day. It doesn't slow my girl down and the meds are not expensive. She is now 11.


----------



## flowermoundmom (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. I'm new to this forum and haven't figured out how to use it properly. I'll get the hang of it soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have no experience with canine cardiac problems, but want to thank you for taking this girl in and giving her a wonderful home. I second others' advice about consulting with a veterinary cardiologist to get a full understanding of her problem, and also about dropping her former 'family' in the desert with no water. That's exactly what they deserve.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

Bless you for caring for this baby.

I am sure she will be forever grateful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flower*

FLower

You can't get private msg. from people or send them I think till you have 17 posts or something like that.
But if you want to post your emal here people can always send you an email and I'm hoping you check on here for posts from people as often as you can in a day!!

Would love to see pics of her. If you have any, and don't know how to put here, just email me and tell me they're of the baby girl left in the desert and I'll post for you!!

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Definitely take her to a cardiologist so you know exactly what you are dealing with and what meds she should be on. As a general rule heart meds are pretty cheap. I pay $4 a month at Walmart for Tinkerbell's.

From my experience with Tinkerbell and from what I have read from several others on here, the biggest problem you will likely have is an overly loving dog. These dogs that have medical conditions and find their way to the people they are supposed to be with, tend to worm their way onto your heart like no other. And they are so loving. You'll love having her as part of your family.


----------

